# These Guys Say Chevy's Sit Lower in Front End?



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey all,

I.m a solo lawn mowing outfit & am considering getting into the Plow biz for year round income. I'm checking with my current customers & got 7 responses that said they would use me for their plowing. Course they want to know price. I'm working on that.

I definitely need to upgrade my '04 6 cyl 1500. A few guys around here I've spoken with (3/4 ton Ford owners) say Chevy's sit lower to the ground when a Plow is mounted. What do they mean? I gotta say the Ford 3/4 ton do LOOK heavier duty than Chevy. They LOOK more like work trucks to me. I've always had Chevy.

I'm coming to grips with the fact I probably need a 3/4 ton. I've always wanted an ext cab Chevy 1/2 ton 'cause my truck has been business/personal. This plowing thing changes all that. Operational costs (fuel, gear needed for plowing, etc) make it prohibitive to own a 3/4 ton for pleasure. I would have to make it all business I guess & buy a Yugo to get around.

Sorry for the multi question post. I just got a lot of thinkin to do to decide if it's worth the investment. I would value your input!

thanks alot!!!

hillndale:salute:


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

hillndale said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I.m a solo lawn mowing outfit & am considering getting into the Plow biz for year round income. I'm checking with my current customers & got 7 responses that said they would use me for their plowing. Course they want to know price. I'm working on that.
> 
> ...


For business and PLEASURE, you won't wanna run around in a lumber wagon Ford. There is nothing wrong with GM and a plow, they have torsion bars that need to be cranked up when the plow is on. And, of course the Ford guys are bad mouthing GM, just like the GM guys bad mouth the Ford. Just get what you like.


----------



## Rbronkema psfd (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't listen to those ford guys. If you are looking at a bigger truck, I would go with a 2500hd cab and a half with the timbern front suspension system. That way you get personnal use along with business. Plus you get more towing cap. and the 2500s are better for plowing than the half tons. I have a 02 regular cab with the timbern suspention system and love it. Of course I'm not married so I don't need a ext. cab truck. But what ever you need to get the job done.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Rbronkema psfd said:


> Don't listen to those ford guys. If you are looking at a bigger truck, I would go with a 2500hd cab and a half with the timbern front suspension system. That way you get personnal use along with business. Plus you get more towing cap. and the 2500s are better for plowing than the half tons. I have a 02 regular cab with the timbern suspention system and love it. Of course I'm not married so I don't need a ext. cab truck. But what ever you need to get the job done.


 The Chevys have no problems carrying a plow and they ride alot better than ford's. Crank the bars 5 turns and timberns on the front. You will need some ballast in the bed. I can get you a supplier discount on a new chevy or GMC. I have a 05 ext cab Chevy 2500 HD and will put it up against anybodys 3/4 for plowing. I love this truck for pushing or pulling, its a beast.

Regards Mike


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Supplier discount? I ordered one 5 weeks ago, it'll be here any time now, what kind of discount?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

JeffNY said:


> Supplier discount? I ordered one 5 weeks ago, it'll be here any time now, what kind of discount?


Hi Jeff
Since I work for GM they have a program where I can get friends a supplier discount. I only can give 2 of these away a month. I think you will save somewhere around 1000.00- 1500.00 more. Check with your dealer to see if you can use it on the truck you ordered. I know I need the following from you.

1- The legal name of the purchaser

2- The last 4 of your SS number

3- A valaid email address so GM can send you the info you need to give to the dealer

4- Purchaser's date of birth.

Let me know if you need one.payup

Regards Mike


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Or you can get the ford and not have to crank anything up or spend extra money on timbrens to try to make a chevy car with a bed into a truck.

Had to jump in and say something...lol


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

procut1 said:


> Or you can get the ford and not have to crank anything up or spend extra money on timbrens to try to make a chevy car with a bed into a truck.
> 
> Had to jump in and say something...lol


Oh boy...Here we go! Yer gunna start sumthin'. LOL

The Ford the fella got that I was talkin' to was actually a 1 ton. I thought it was a 3/4, and it did have the Timbrens on it from the dealer and did seem a very beefed up rugged truck. Definately no crankin' torsion bars for sure.

Really, what is the difference between a 3/4 Chevy & a 3/4 Ford? I'm talkin' suspension, towing etc. I love my '04 4x4 1500 single cab, full bed pick up, but it's really isn't made for heavy work. I cleaned up some sand last spring and was going down the highway at 30MPH with the front end up in the air weaving back & forth. I didn,t think I was gonna make it. Needless to say I was disappointed in my "work truck".

hillndale

Hey thanks much for the responses regarding making a decision on an upgrade.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

My father had a 2005 2500 hd he got a 8 foot boss plow installed on it. The front end definitely was sagging. He had to crank up the torsion bars like previous people have said. Some people say turning up the torsion bars has no negative effects on the front end some people say it does, I really don't know either way. Even after he turned them up i still could tell it sagged a little... i didn't like it at all but the truck seemed to drive as good as new. 

The Chevy's do ride very nice, i felt like i was in a luxury car when i was driving my fathers truck. When i went looking for a truck i wasn't concerned as much about the ride (after all it is a truck not a car) Both my ford and my dodge handle a 8 foot plow with very little sag at all and i didn't have to do anything to them. I did put timbrens on the dodge just for added measures. I don't like independent front suspension for plowing that was the one thing that always stopped me from looking at Chevy's.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

flykelley said:


> Hi Jeff
> Since I work for GM they have a program where I can get friends a supplier discount. I only can give 2 of these away a month. I think you will save somewhere around 1000.00- 1500.00 more. Check with your dealer to see if you can use it on the truck you ordered. I know I need the following from you.
> 
> 1- The legal name of the purchaser
> ...


It wont let me PM you, can you shoot me an email? 
Thanks, 
[email protected]


----------



## tanker6 (Nov 26, 2005)

Arn't chevy 2500HD the 3500 singal rear wheel trucks?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

hillndale said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I.m a solo lawn mowing outfit & am considering getting into the Plow biz for year round income. I'm checking with my current customers & got 7 responses that said they would use me for their plowing. Course they want to know price. I'm working on that.
> 
> ...


yes chevy's will sit lower with the plow on. get the ford for plowing!!!! don't listen to the chevy guys(sorry). listen to someone that uses both ford and chevy. i personally use chevy ford and gmc 3/4 ton. they all make me money. if you want a good ride and ease of getting in and out of (low to the ground) get the chevy. if you want a heavier built front end get the ford or dodge. if you get the ford it will be ready to go from the fractory ( no timbrens or torision bar adjustments) trust me i know because we use three brands.


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Jay brown said:


> yes chevy's will sit lower with the plow on. get the ford for plowing!!!! don't listen to the chevy guys(sorry). if you get the ford it will be ready to go from the fractory ( no timbrens or torision bar adjustments) trust me i know because we use three brands.


Thanks -- For plowing ONLY, I think the Ford is probably better. This bothers me as I have always had Chevy. I like the way the Chevy drives and steers, handles etc. I will go test drive a Ford. Been a long time since I drove one. Ideally a used 3/4 ton Ford would work, but I never know what problems I inherit going used.

Thanks for all the info people. I know you know your stuff!! wesport

hillndale


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Chevy is a smoother ride. Torsion bars are a few minutes to adjust which is easy. Ford's are higher, rougher ride and after 10 hours hours in the cab you'll be more fatigued.

Either truck will perform just fine. Pick one you like enough to keep in the Chevy 2500 or F250 and above range. Plow prep package and keep up the maintenance!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

A Chevy or GMC will handle a plow just a well as a Ford or Dodge. As far a the sagging front end. Look at it this way. A Ford or Dodge when factory they have very little if and rake in the truck (i.e. they sit level). The Chevy and GMC will have some rake (i.e. lower front compared to rear. This is the main reason people say that Chevy's or GMC's "sag" when carrying a plow. A few turn of the torsion bars will bring of the front end. I believe that if you actually look at how much the front end drops when the plow is lifted you will find similar numbers when comparing similar trucks across the different brands. The fords and Dodges will have a some what stouter front end because they use solid front axles, but that is not saying the the GM products are trash. My 8' western pro plow (around 700lbs) drops my front end on my GMC maybe an 1" at most (never measured) when lifted. I have 3 turns on the torsion bars and timbrens. Total time to install the timbrens and torsion bars adjustment was like an hour at most. I am sure a few more turns on the bars will reduce the drop, but I am happy with it the way it is.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Not trying to bash chevy guys/dodge guys...everyone has a preference/opinion...Since when is a work truck suppose to ride like a Cadillac?  LOL I had to, anyways, I think they all ride a little rough to be honest, the Ford rides rough yes but becuase of the coil front suspension...We have an 05 with an 8'6" MVP on it...still holds its head up high with the plow on it...Also We use it as a personal truck EVERYDAY! It only plows in the winter, pulls a race car here or there....But dollar for dollar I don't think you can beat the Ford...And the Chevy's like to sag, call around local install shops they will tell you the chevys hold the wieght the worst. ...A guy plowed for us last winter had an 04 2500 HD with an 8ft western on it, the frame of the plow would hit curbs every so often....It comes down to personal preference....The Ford is the best choice for me, suspension wise, and looks wise...It also has a lot of room inside.....Good luck, let us know how it works out...


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

*3500 SRW vs. F330 SRW*

M & M,

I own a 2002 F350 w/ 7.3 & a 2005 3500 w/ 6.6 duramax both have single rear wheels. I have timbrens on the front ends of both trucks with 8 ft. pro plows on both. Each truck sags in the front with the plow up. Chevy looks as if it drops more because its lower to begin with. I'll take the greater turning ability of the independent front suspension over the solid axle with leaf springs any day. On another note, the frame of my chevy has way more beef in the rear than the ford does not to mention the heavier and greater # of leaf springs. What you loose on the front end with the chevy you gain in the rear as far as payload capacity. Ford dips as bad if not worse in the rear w/payload as the chevy does on the front end w/plow. Both trucks are rated at 9,900 lbs. Just my 2 cents!

Dan


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

It is all preference....My 03 tows my Nova with ease, doesnt sag, the 05 pulls it to doesnt sag....It is all personnal preference...not stepping on any ones toes...just my .02 cents...Ford to me is the superior truck...there are guys who love them and hate them same with every other make....we all have opinions
to every one....--->
any of the trucks would suit your needs....pick the one that is right for you...and let us know!


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*no sag here*

My 2001 Crewcab 2500HD duramax has an 8 fotter installed. I have a levelling kit installed and no turns and I have no sag whatsoever. It rides great with the plow.


----------

